# Importing RAW files from the camera into Mobile version of Lightroom



## Tinchohs (May 19, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if there is a way through Lightroom Mobile to import a RAW image? I’m not interested in shooting RAW with the phone, but rather, every now and them – specially when traveling without a computer, I’d like to access my camera (through WIFI) and import an actual RAW file and processes it in Lightroom mobile. I would like that RAW image and the edits to be synched back to the mac. All I’ve been able so far to do is import JPGs. 

My setup is an iPhone | iPad, a mac and a wifi enabled camera. 

Thanks so much for the help. Martin.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 19, 2016)

Nope. This has been a long discussion already. Many of us don't understand why this is still not possible.


----------



## Tinchohs (May 19, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Nope. This has been a long discussion already. Many of us don't understand why this is still not possible.


Thanks so much for your response. I was considering updating my iPad for a better one if this scenario was even possible. But in the current scenario – which I agree it's a petty – there is no reason to change my iPad mini version 1. Thanks.


----------



## rufy93 (May 19, 2016)

You are able to upload raw files to the Web version of Lightroom. 
I think however this may require a computer. 

Sent from my vk6050s using Tapatalk


----------



## rob211 (May 19, 2016)

iOS and raw aren't particularly happy traveling companions. I use Mylio for this sort of thing since it's adjustments and metadata are interchangeable with Lr's (eg crop, adjust WB, add faces and keywords, etc and all of that transfers to the same parameters in Lr). And it syncs better, and without an internet connection (over just your LAN for example).


----------



## mcasan (May 24, 2016)

Tinchohs said:


> Thanks so much for your response. I was considering updating my iPad for a better one if this scenario was even possible. But in the current scenario – which I agree it's a petty – there is no reason to change my iPad mini version 1. Thanks.



Yesterday the wife and I both swapped from iPad Air 2 to iPad Pro 12.9".   What a huge difference it makes in see and showing the photo collections we sync from Lr on our desktop Macs to the iPad.   We will take the iPP units on our next trip and leave our rMBP units at home.  In the field we have will have all the screen real estate we need for email, browsing, and checking the raw images (via the jpeg preview thumbnail file) after a day of shooting.   We will leave the raw files on the SDXC cards until we come home to cull and edit.   If we see an image we might want to share during the trip, we can import a copy of the preview jpeg into camera roll and then use Photos, Snapped, or other apps to do minimum editing and then share the image.

When we get home we will do the heavy lifting of culling and editing on 27" calibrated monitors.   Also we will try use the iPP units as graphic tablets using Astropad app and the Pencil.  That should be a bit more accurate than using a mouse.   Maybe at the end of the year or early next year we will replace the rMBP and external monitors with 27" iMacs.    We shall see.

And if one day the clouds part, and raw support plus file management finally appears in IOS, we are ready.  But until then, we will make due with raw file capture in the field and processing on the desktop.


----------



## rob211 (May 24, 2016)

How does one import only JPEGs and not the RAWs via the Camera Connection Kit? My camera throws them together, and when Photos opens I can't distinguish them IIRC.


----------



## mcasan (May 25, 2016)

I don't know as I only shoot raw format.  I export jpg files as needed from edited raw files in Lr.


----------



## rob211 (May 25, 2016)

I'm confused then; I thought that this meant you copied JPEGs to the iPad, but I guess it's RAWs then, and you just utilize the JPEG preview the iPad builds from the RAW?



mcasan said:


> If we see an image we might want to share during the trip, we can import a copy of the preview jpeg into camera roll and then use Photos, Snapped, or other apps to do minimum editing and then share the image.



I was hoping there was a way to import the JPEGs and not the RAWs. It's easy enough with some cameras to write different formats to different cards, but I have one that writes them to the same folder on the same card and I haven't figured out how to just import the JPEGs.


----------

